# just install few fans LOOOL!



## sampofin new (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 19, 2013)

?


I think the idea is that more fans means more airflow.  The problem is that one fan will effectively fight the other meaning functionally the same airflow as a single fan with a greater power usage.


Kudos on the insane thought.  Points taken away for insanity.


----------



## caleb (Feb 19, 2013)

Pressure changes so there is some gain but its not 1+1=2.


----------



## terrastrife (Feb 19, 2013)

If the fans spin in the opposite direction too, that could possibly straighten out the air making for more pressure.

You might find it beneficial to hollow out the fans closer to the rad and use the 25mm spacing to make sure the rad gets awesome airflow through the fins.

More expensive rads already have a plenum like this (hence why they're designed to flow air in one direction), but bigger is better.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 19, 2013)

What a wondeful mess. This is why people design cases without side windows.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

I heard he loves fans so.....

Yea not really needed on that rad. A simple push/pull with good pressure fans would do the trick.


----------



## sampofin new (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah I know, but I have too much free time

The greatest change was in those 80 mm fans over the VRM
VRM temperature dropped 80 degrees to 58 in full load


  1X200mm
13X120mm
  2X80mm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

sampofin new said:


> yeah I know, but I have too much free time
> 
> The greatest change was in those 80 mm fans over the VRM
> VRM temperature dropped 80 degrees to 58 in full load



Yea those VRM's can get toasty! I have a cheaper MSI 785G board and if I OC in the slightest they almost skyrocket. I have thought about getting some small heatsinks to put on them along with a simple fan.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, when you close the case I don't see how any airflow is reaching the fans due to the wire mess. You would probably drop another 10c if you used some cable management. I don't know which direction you are using, but you really need to pull cool air from the back of the case straight into the rad, and blow air out the front and side and top.


----------



## sampofin new (Feb 19, 2013)

after one hour prime95
room temp 25


----------



## terrastrife (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't those CPUs start throttling at 70C (through clock modulation so it won't show a slower clock speed)?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 19, 2013)

sampofin new said:


> after one hour prime95



That's ridiculous. I get better temps with higher VCore with TWO fans on my H100i. You have SEVEN.
And for the love of W1zz, clean up your cable mess!


----------



## sampofin new (Feb 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> That's ridiculous. I get better temps with higher VCore with TWO fans on my H100i. You have SEVEN.
> And for the love of W1zz, clean up your cable mess!







I'm trying to clean up the cables, but the cables are just too short.
I think the temperature of my system are fine, right?
I installed the fans just a test  what happens ... and when I took the pictures, even I laughed.
 There have to be people with similar systems out there, but they have more sense not to send pictures  and I still have one 120mm fan left


----------



## d1nky (Feb 19, 2013)

hey ive done it and doubled up a 120mm fan and it was like a hairdryer power but no heat lol I had speed selections on the fans so could adjust rpm so that it was just a crazy blow job


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 19, 2013)

Holy ..... my Antec Skeleton (totally open frame) has better cable management than this.... 
Hope that TheMailMan dosent see this


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 19, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Holy ..... my Antec Skeleton (totally open frame) has better cable management than this....
> Hope that TheMailMan dosent see this



picture?


----------



## sampofin new (Feb 20, 2013)

and idle


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 20, 2013)

Your MB temperature is telling: with all those cables clogging up your airflow, way too much air is just sitting still in the rest of the case, which causes temperatures to rise.

Edit: This is what my usual idle temps are, with the following set-up(see attachments).


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 20, 2013)

If I'm honest it is really fugly. But hey these kinds of funny threads make me laugh so I don't mind  It's kinda cool seeing people go against the usual.


----------



## sampofin new (Feb 20, 2013)

after hard work, I managed to get cables a little better  and it seems to have little change in load temperature for MB and VRM "vcore"


----------



## sampofin new (Feb 20, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> If I'm honest it is really fugly. But hey these kinds of funny threads make me laugh so I don't mind  It's kinda cool seeing people go against the usual.




at least it is one version of the cable  "managements" LOL


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 20, 2013)

sampofin new said:


> after hard work, I managed to get cables a little better  and it seems to have little change in load temperature for MB and VRM "vcore"



Its a start But judging by the way you have your cables, you can still do a lot better

It would involve unplugging most of the things though and starting over from scratch.
A lot of tie-ribs would also help(or something similar).


----------



## Techtu (Feb 20, 2013)

I bet you have good noise cancelling headphones...


----------



## sampofin new (Feb 20, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Your MB temperature is telling: with all those cables clogging up your airflow, way too much air is just sitting still in the rest of the case, which causes temperatures to rise.
> 
> Edit: This is what my usual idle temps are, with the following set-up(see attachments).




Temperatures look the same as mine





http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=851&Itemid=69&limit=1&limitstart=4




http://www.bjorn3d.com/2012/04/asus-x79-sabertooth-motherboard/#.USTETGY8Jfw


http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/a...Sabretooth-Motherboard-Review/5#axzz2LRZcuYhR


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 20, 2013)

sampofin new said:


> Temperatures look the same as mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats because its the same picture, it even has their signature in it

Edit: however, comparing it to my temps is probably not fair, as I dont have the same platform as you have.
.. Furthermore, dont take it as a personal attack, just trying to give some advice. I guess this is also getting outside of the original scope of this thread, namely, that you managed to put a crazy amount of fans in your case  
If you're happy with your system, don't change a thing!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 20, 2013)

sampofin new said:


> and idle



Again, I'm on higher VCore and have lower temps.
I've been meaning to take a pic of my computer with the H100i in it for the Your PC ATM thread, so I will tonight and post it here.
I'd like to see a pic of your PC now that you've worked on the cable management a bit. BTW, if you haven't already, rotate your PSU 180° so that the fan is on the bottom and the cables are more towards the motherboard tray than the side panel.


Mathragh said:


> .. Furthermore, dont take it as a personal attack, just trying to give some advice. I guess this is also getting outside of the original scope of this thread, namely, that you managed to put a crazy amount of fans in your case
> If you're happy with your system, don't change a thing!



Agreed completely. Not attacking you, just trying to help.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 20, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> picture?


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 21, 2013)

solid, little scratchy but the rad is pretty funny on the side


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 6, 2013)

Its been a while, but today I stumbled across this video, which made me think of this thread.

For everyone that hasn't seen it, enjoy!

Edit: oops, now it has the right video.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 6, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Its been a while, but today I stumbled across this video, which made me think of this thread.
> 
> For everyone that hasn't seen it, enjoy!
> 
> Edit: oops, now it has the right video.



hahahhahahaa


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea those VRM's can get toasty! I have a cheaper MSI 785G board and if I OC in the slightest they almost skyrocket. I have thought about getting some small heatsinks to put on them along with a simple fan.



yeah, i agree
i guess better fan that draw power from molex if you run many many fans


----------

